# Why would anyone subscribe to sirius xm?



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

I purchased a 2013 Cruze last month, and it came with a 3 month complimentary subscription to sirius xm. I can't fully express my extreme surprise that anyone would actually pay for this service. First of all, I went to register my account online, and they boldly advertise "commercial free radio." I think to myself "Ok, I could go for that." So, I get it all set up, and I turn it on. How many channels do I go through before I find one with no commercials you may ask? 1? No. 2? No. 3? No. 4? No. 5? No. At this point, I gave up and switched back to regular radio. That's right, *every stinking channel I surfed* was playing commercials. Their advertisement was a blatant lie.

I did have access to a program that told me what fuel prices were and how far the stations were. That was the only feature I found mildly useful. *However*, it could tell me how far the stations were, but couldn't give me directions. What good does that do me?

But none of this was what finally did me in. What did me in? After 2 weeks of using the movie showtimes and fuel prices occasionally, that functionality stopped working. When I hit those buttons, it said "subscription expired." So, I logged onto the website to see what was up. First thing I see is "complimentary subscription all access sirius xm." I called the service today and they told me that I did not have a subscription to the movie and fuel and weather information and that it must have been mistakenly included for the last month. I said "so all access isn't really all access?" The operator then put me on hold while he "checked" and came back and told me that the stuff I had been using was in another subscription package.

So, after they lied about 


commercial free channels 
all access subscription 
and they gave me

non intuitive packages that even the sales rep didn't know off the top of his head 
mistaken programming 
a sales rep that acted like he wanted me to go away 
why in the **** does *anyone* pay for this service? It offers none of the benefits of my normal every day radio and adds numerous frustrations.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ive only heard them say commercial free music...

but the reception is poor where i live (mountains) and the playlists are repetitive, and the sound quality is poor.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well then , Enjoy your Commercials !


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

brian v said:


> Well then , Enjoy your Commercials !


That's the thing--the sirius channels had many more commercials than the regular radio stations.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I could see paying for Sirius XM if I lived out of range for FM radio. There are a lot of places in the western US without good ground radio coverage.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have never heard a commercial on their music channels. I also want to make it quite clear they do not offer directions. I have never seen this Gas Station finder and although I do get Weather alerts I thought that was provided from OnStar. While their music is absolutely repetitive and not really high quality, you can get continuous promos for $5 a month. I even got them to include internet listening as well or I wasn't going to take the promo. What channels have commercials, Sports feeds? Does Howard have commercials? This must be excruciating for you?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had XM about 10 years ago before they merged and loved it. 

When they merged with XM It seems like they only play repetitive, obscure stuff on every channel. Country songs I've never even heard and aren't even good, all the crappy music ever made in the 80s-90s, or random Who songs even my dad has never heard.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I had Sirius about 10 years ago before they merged and loved it.
> 
> When they merged with XM It seems like they only play repetitive, obscure stuff on every channel. Country songs I've never even heard and aren't even good, all the crappy music ever made in the 80s-90s, or random Who songs even my dad has never heard.


They only merged 6 years ago, they play well researched national music, and in the year I've had it I hear the exact songs over and over. I only basically listen to First Wave (the 80's new wave and it is ok, just ok. Where does this all Gas Pump thing appear, do you need to tune into the all Gas pump channel? For that matter where do the weather alerts come from, XM or OnStar?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, and it became crap then!

Gas stations and weather alerts are provided through the MyLink system by way of XM. Onstar basically does nothing but remote unlock or crash assistance. Oh, and the directions thing.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

But j we know you only listen to talk and comedy radio . not Crappy 80's & 90's stuff ..

Me Radio is on Classic Rock .. sò try 50's and 60's .. there is even an Elvis channel .. like jazz ya get that .. Classical ..Blues . Hip Hop .. POP . Geekie stuff .. Tom Petty .. 

You can stay home and Generate yer own channel and get Paid $$$ ..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Why would I pay for a service that cuts out if I drive in the woods or in a valley? Besides even with a 32gb usb drive I have hundreds of cd's in my car. 

FM reception is poor in my cruze, worst car I have owned. Figured this was to encourage me to buy XM. Have had static on FM stations less than 20 miles away while I was sitting on top of a hill. Good thing I have a USB port.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> But j we know you only listen to talk and comedy radio . not Crappy 80's & 90's stuff ..
> 
> Me Radio is on Classic Rock .. sò try 50's and 60's .. there is even an Elvis channel .. like jazz ya get that .. Classical ..Blues . Hip Hop .. POP . Geekie stuff .. Tom Petty ..
> 
> You can stay home and Generate yer own channel and get Paid $$$ ..


Can't stand talk shows. I hate people yammering away on the radio and cackling at their own jokes like idiots. Just play music dammit. 

Classic rock stations on XM are meh at best. Jazz ones aren't bad surprisingly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I joined XM on the day that they first launched the first Delphi Sky Fi. It would have been in 2002 or so. 

XM was great in the early years but started sucking when they merged with serius. 

I remain a subscriber because I can't stand commercial radio in the car. 

My weekends are in part built around listening to Casey Kasem American Top 40. That alone is worth the money to me.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> But j we know you only listen to talk and comedy radio . not Crappy 80's & 90's stuff ..
> 
> Me Radio is on Classic Rock .. sò try 50's and 60's .. there is even an Elvis channel .. like jazz ya get that .. Classical ..Blues . Hip Hop .. POP . Geekie stuff .. Tom Petty ..
> 
> You can stay home and Generate yer own channel and get Paid $$$ ..


 I worked in Radio for a living, then I took a Broadcasting position in Spanish with the Feds in Cuba, actually Miami. I don't speak Spanish. The Cubans are like Aliens from another world, similar to Quinn Martin's " The Invaders" and they stole my mind and will to ever work again, never did in fact? Still get paid a small amount.

Hey what channel is the all gas pump locator?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I bought it back when it was new and better and paid for a lifetime sub of $400. Over the years I have not really noticed commercials as much as "plugs for the time period they are playing: Biggest offender is the 80s channel. They give little mind quizzes of things that happened in the 80s. I was there who cares!!! Now XL Stars play commercials but that is a talk channel anyway.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wait there is commercials on XM?

If you are speaking of fuel on MyLink that's Travel Link separate from the listening portion. That is $7 for the 5 month trial if you negotiate right. Negotiations are done in the cancellation department. All the stuff you say is the reason you don't feel the full price is just is said there. Don't take the 1st deal of $80 for 12 months.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Wait there is commercials on XM?
> 
> If you are speaking of fuel on MyLink that's Travel Link separate from the listening portion. That is $7 for the 5 month trial if you negotiate right. Negotiations are done in the cancellation department. All the stuff you say is the reason you don't feel the full price is just is said there. Don't take the 1st deal of $80 for 12 months.


I wouldn't take it if it was $.50. Completely worthless service. Not to mention, if they offer a better price in the cancellation department, that means they are overcharging everyone else. I HATE that tactic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's either that or I deal with my phone not liking MyLink at the most awkward times of a long road trip. Their stations are better than my local free radio.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Terrestrial Radio is at its lowest point in history. Almost all the Radio Stations in the United States are owned by 3 companies. XM doesn't impress me as being far superior to FM radio but you do have a lot more music to choose from and the music channels are 100% commercial free. It costs about 15 cents a day. As a side note after a sour start with my OnStar upgrade they treat me like this Harrah's hotel is treating me, like Gold!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Why? Because *convenience*! Sure could I buy an extra 32 or 64gb flash drive and download tons of music to it.....do I have time? Noopeee. I work 40 hours a week, go to school full time, drive an avg of 500 miles...s a week....sometimes more and have medical appointments out the wazoo currently. I love my XM, girlfriend has it in her car and she has a page of favorites in my car. 

For a measly 5 bucks a month I get XM in my car, no syncing, no pluggin in, no indexing, no updating, no downloading or paying for new music(if you don't torrent). Oh and if 5 bucsk a month is "too much money" as most people complain, then why are driving and paying for a car that is so new. Not saying OP said it's too much. I just see that all the time. Can't afford internet radio but can drive a brand new car?! LOL.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Why? Because *convenience*! Sure could I buy an extra 32 or 64gb flash drive and download tons of music to it.....do I have time? Noopeee. I work 40 hours a week, go to school full time, drive an avg of 500 miles...s a week....sometimes more and have medical appointments out the wazoo currently. I love my XM, girlfriend has it in her car and she has a page of favorites in my car.
> 
> For a measly 5 bucks a month I get XM in my car, no syncing, no pluggin in, no indexing, no updating, no downloading or paying for new music(if you don't torrent). Oh and if 5 bucsk a month is "too much money" as most people complain, then why are driving and paying for a car that is so new. Not saying OP said it's too much. I just see that all the time. Can't afford internet radio but can drive a brand new car?! LOL.


You can get ALL of that with completely free radio.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

My trial subscription just expired, but I did find myself XM in two types of scenarios. 
Generically, when driving hours at a time, finding a new radio station when the old one is out of range can suck... with XM at least you get to keep your (mediocre) station as long as you're driving. 
I've also found myself doing 5 hour drives on periodic Sundays. Turning on an NFL game is a good way to pass the time and switch away from non-stop music for a while. Again, it's tough if you find a game on the next station when you leave broadcast range. It's almost impossible to find an out of market game.
Pandora streaming fills the first need for me, but I'll miss the NFL games a little.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I am not a big fan of xm at all. When I was constantly driving home to Utah from Cali it wasn't bad but my local channels are much better. Plus the sound quality sucks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacemule said:


> You can get ALL of that with completely free radio.


all fine and dandy till you get into PA where free radio is country.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spacemule said:


> You can get ALL of that with completely free radio.


not worth living where you do


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Question for the My link stereo owners, My stock 1LT green screen stereo has an AS button(auto search). Does the My link stereo have this function? 

This will find and program all the strongest AM/FM stations(hold the AS button down for 2-3 seconds to begin search when using AM or FM). Works great when travelling for finding a new local station, also gives you two pages of AS favorites separate from your normal favorites(just press the AS button to page between your AS favorites, or press FAV button to switch back to your normal favorite list).


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

The only channels i listened too on Xm are howard and comedy ones...There were a coouple others that were ok. And i want to say there were not very many commercials at all. Way less than fm radio. I guess sound quallity is a little lower but My signal was always good unless i was in my garage.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, after raising seven noisy kids, only way I could get my head screwed back on was to take a long business trip drive. Enjoyed piece and quiet for a change. If the temps are above zero, would like to roll down just the driver's side window and listen to the wind blow by. With the vents blowing hot air at maximum, would keep me from turning blue.

If raining or snowing, have some odd 4,000 sounds to listen to with MP3. Could never stand to listen to an album of any artist, all the songs sound the same, so mix them up. Many times will listen to WPS radio, but then get heated up with political discussions. Ha, both sides are idiots. 

Did manage to get 22 US patents, most were while driving, gives me a chance to think. Driving has become automatic, foot is on the brake even before having time to think.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Question for the My link stereo owners, My stock 1LT green screen stereo has an AS button(auto search). Does the My link stereo have this function?
> 
> This will find and program all the strongest AM/FM stations(hold the AS button down for 2-3 seconds to begin search when using AM or FM). Works great when travelling for finding a new local station, also gives you two pages of AS favorites separate from your normal favorites(just press the AS button to page between your AS favorites, or press FAV button to switch back to your normal favorite list).


Yes, we have AS buttons. The difference between non Mylink, Mylink and Navi equipt MyLink is the buttons between power and menu knobs and the center circle with chrome ring for Navi Units.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, ever price aftermarket equipment to receive XM if your radio doesn't have it? Even for OnStar, can tell you its a lot more expensive than GPS. But we get struck with this when purchasing our Cruze whether we want it or not.

Now if want OE GPS that can be useful, but a heck of a lot cheaper for the OE, this is where they nail us to the door.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My XM was replaced by Spotify...


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

spacemule said:


> You can get ALL of that with completely free radio.


Sure you can, with crap reception, losing signals as you travel. As I said I drive/travel alot. So I'd be constantly searching for new stations, XM has a great variety as well. Not many areas in the US that I know of that 5 different EDM channels. It's nice being able to hop in the car and drive 400 miles on one station. 



iKermit said:


> My XM was replaced by Spotify...


I have this as well, only pay 5 bucks a month though because I get EDU discount. I lovee spotify premium, once again....totally worth it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Also if you are wondering why your AM and FM reception sucks, is because of that short whip or shark fin antenna that favors upper UHF reception rather than these much lower frequencies.

Could go back to an old fashion 3 foot whip antenna and drastically increase your AM and FM reception. 

Always a reason.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

NickD said:


> Also if you are wondering why your AM and FM reception sucks, is because of that short whip or shark fin antenna that favors upper UHF reception rather than these much lower frequencies.
> 
> Could go back to an old fashion 3 foot whip antenna and drastically increase your AM and FM reception.
> 
> Always a reason.


And when XM doesn't cut it or is lacking reception, which usually only happens momentarily. I stream through my phone as I have unlimited data through Verizon


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't know how you all are talking about crap reception. My reception is crystal clear. *shrugs*


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm referring to when you drive out of range of AM/FM radio.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> I'm referring to when you drive out of range of AM/FM radio.


Reason I got it. My XM on PA turnpike only cut out for seconds at a time where FM is kinda mashed for like 45 mins to an hour. I'm not a Country/Western person so that's what I have to select from Welcome to the Keystone state up to Philadelphia area. 



NickD said:


> Ha, ever price aftermarket equipment to receive XM if your radio doesn't have it? Even for OnStar, can tell you its a lot more expensive than GPS. But we get struck with this when purchasing our Cruze whether we want it or not.
> 
> Now if want OE GPS that can be useful, but a heck of a lot cheaper for the OE, this is where they nail us to the door.


Reason Bring go would be cool for us if we had the MyLink 2.0 (under the right data plan from your phone provider).

http://www.chevrolet.com/culture/article/bringgo-app.html


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

The only reason NOT to get it would be the cost. In my opinion it's over priced. I loved XM and all that it provided because you can't listen to CNBC on a USB stick. You can't listen to sports games (I don't anyway) or news channels on USB. XM provides a wide variety of targeted channels that you don't get with local radio. For example, CNBC and the techno/electronica channels, the era specific channels like 90's on 9 and Lithium (90's grunge). Local radio stations play the SAME played out list of currently popular songs. If you wanted that, XM has a channel with no commercials.

Commercials. Yeah, there are some channels that DO have commercials. In fact, they mostly ALL have commercials, but they're usually under 10s and they're only to tell you about other programming on that channel. Channels like CNBC and the news channels are usually streamed from their television counter parts and so they have commercials for real. The comedy channels do have more commercials than I'd care for, but they are mostly to advertise other comedy channels or upcoming events.

The most annoying part about the XM stations are the DJ's. They talk way too much and i have to change the channel. Then again, how is this different than regular radio?

As far as quality, it's crystal clear. Either on or off, there isn't any static like AM/FM. Sure, there are parts of the country that can't fully enjoy it due to terrain. We have a cabin in the mountains and yeah, it doesn't work up there due to the trees. But neither does my phone. But I can drive from LA to Phoenix listening to the same station without interruption. 

Having said all that, I don't think the price is worth it. After the free trial in the cruze was up, my wife negotiated a good deal for a subscription. I got rid of the cruze a few days after the subscription ran out. I called in to discuss pricing options and their customer service was just flat out retarded. You are limited to what you can get. Either the cheap basic lame package with none of the channels I listen to, or the super expensive package with all the channels I don't listen to (like sports). You can't get a-la-carte package because it isn't supported by the radio units in the cruze (whaaaaat?). The person I spoke to was super unhelpful. I tried the online help chat and got the same crap.

I got a 3 month free trial with my 2014 Genesis Coupe which just ran out. They constantly blast emails at me calling me by my last name. There was a pretty good deal in one of those emails which was like $80 for a year, but I ended up deciding to not renew. The quality and variety is nice, but the price is just too high and I don't drive enough any more to justify it. I bluetooth my phone and stream DI.FM for my electronica needs and just listen to podcasts when I'm actually driving. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

I love my Sirius satellite. Gives me something to listen to while I drive this POS back and forth to the dealership.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> The only reason NOT to get it would be the cost. In my opinion it's over priced. I loved XM and all that it provided because you can't listen to CNBC on a USB stick. You can't listen to sports games (I don't anyway) or news channels on USB. XM provides a wide variety of targeted channels that you don't get with local radio. For example, CNBC and the techno/electronica channels, the era specific channels like 90's on 9 and Lithium (90's grunge). Local radio stations play the SAME played out list of currently popular songs. If you wanted that, XM has a channel with no commercials.
> 
> Commercials. Yeah, there are some channels that DO have commercials. In fact, they mostly ALL have commercials, but they're usually under 10s and they're only to tell you about other programming on that channel. Channels like CNBC and the news channels are usually streamed from their television counter parts and so they have commercials for real. The comedy channels do have more commercials than I'd care for, but they are mostly to advertise other comedy channels or upcoming events.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to get yearly or 5 month trials? I have most the channels that I didn't even want plus travel link for $28 every 5 months. I remember February 22 is my re up date because they go back full price if you don't go and negotiate in cancelation dept.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't understand the desire for radio at all, but that's just me. I can't even stand the few moments it's on before my USB or BlueTooth kick in. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I don't understand the desire for radio at all, but that's just me. I can't even stand the few moments it's on before my USB or BlueTooth kick in.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


So far my usb is starting to fail on me too. I have to take it out and put it back in.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

XM called me 6 months ago and offered me $28 (tax included) for 6 months. I took it. I've listened to it quite a bit since then, but it expired yesterday. I plugged my phone in today and didn't worry about it. I've been ignoring their calls and don't plan to subscribe again.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow most CRUZE owners seem really thrifty? I will continue to obtain 5 month promos for as long as I can, plus make them throw in the Internet listening as well!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Wow most CRUZE owners seem really thrifty? I will continue to obtain 5 month promos for as long as I can, plus make them throw in the Internet listening as well!


Ha, never really thought about the internet part. I usually don't do much listening when I'm not in the car or at the gym.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been an XM subscriber since early 2002 (almost from the beginning). Living outside of a metropolitan area severely limits my listening options. Terrestrial radio is limited to 1 country FM and 1 talk AM station (Kansas City stations fade out about 10-15 miles north of my town), and my Verizon cell coverage is so crappy here Pandora and the like are essentially useless. I do listen to my iPod a lot, but XM is the only way to hear new stuff when I'm in the car. Averaging 30,000 miles a year on the road, I NEED to be able to listen to something on the road.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Underground Garage - this is one interesting station...


----------



## tdr37803 (Dec 7, 2014)

Been a subscriber since 2005, long before I got the Cruze. I live near radio market #71, so not a small town. The selection of commercial stations here is not to my liking. About 10 country stations, new top 40, religion, conservative talk, sports and a crappy oldies station. Many of these not powerful enough to hear static free. I enjoy the variety available on satellite. The Spectrum, Coffee House, the Loft, the Bridge, 70's or 60's channel. Watercolors (jazz) Willie's roadhouse. Whatever my mood, I can find something interesting. Worth every penny to me. Its a matter of personal choice and I'm not judging anyone who doesn't like it. For me, I like it.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

spacemule said:


> why in the **** does *anyone* pay for this service? It offers none of the benefits of my normal every day radio and adds numerous frustrations.


Same reason they would pay for OnStar, or a Taylor Swift CD. They've got money to waste.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I currently have 5 XM radios in my cars and a portable in my office. My son told me I could cut off the service in his Cruze so I will be down to 4 on 12/31. He mostly streams or listens to his CDs or ipod anyway. I routinely turn the service off in my summer cars on Nov 15 and turn it back on the middle of April. They are very willing to accommodate me without hassle or any charge. 

My wife listens to XM 99% of the time she's in her car. There is one FM station she will occasionally tune into. I go between XM, Pandora or Slacker and CDs. Probably 90% I listen varied music the balance to FOX news or to a couple of sporting events now and then. If I find things are becoming repetitive or boring I just switch to something else. 

I very seldom listen to local FM as the channels here suck and are mostly just DJs talking about their screwed up, boring lives or rambling on about their liberal beliefs. Thanks but NO! AM is a joke except for a couple of talk shows that get broadcast in this area. My musical preferences aren't mainstream and most of the bands I like have never been played on our FM station. Ever.

XM is fine for what it is and for the diversity it brings to the listeners. The OP asks how would ever pay for XM. I ask, why would you not? Different strokes for different folks I figure. I'm way more fed up with the absolute trash on Time Warner cable than I am with XM!


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

If someone were on the road a lot such as a long haul truck driver or traveling salesperson, I could see the appeal of satellite radio for the convenience of staying on one station no matter where you are. But, I am just your average commuter. My mp3 player is loaded up with all the music I like to hear. If I'm tired of music, there is decent talk radio in my area so I can keep up with current events. If all you like is top 40, pop and hipster garage rock, there are FM stations that play that. Have a more diverse taste in music? Too bad, nothing good to listen to in Vancouver.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, could use the same argument as to why anyone would subscribe to either cable TV or the internet. Not only pay a small fortune for these services, but get bombarded with commercials or ads.

If this isn't bad enough, now doing the same thing with super high rate cell phone usage, more ads. We use to have an FCC that provided stiff regulations on advertising. Today, not only is the FCC not doing its job, but also charging us stiff fees for their non-service to protect the American people.

So in the end, we are getting screwed from all sides, including the government.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I only have a subscription because my boss pays for mine in exchange for me making sure we get the cheap promos every 5-6 months


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

So it's been a few weeks now without XM and i'm about to cave in.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I use my CTD for long work trips and like the Howard Stern, Classic Vinyl, Jazz, Classical, and Underground Garage programming. Mostly commercial free on the music stations. The AM/FM stations in my area are constantly blaring car horns, sirens etc on their commercials so I prefer satellite radio. The OEM XM Sirius radio in the CTD works much better than my previous aftermarket install.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

I got Xm for 9 years for free starting in March of 2003 when I got a Alpine xm Module added to my Alpine Head unit...I went in to Good Guys and bought their last unit that was the demo unit in their display, they never turned it off and it worked for like 7 years free, minus like 10 Foul language channels because it was the Demo, when it turned off after 7 years, I called in and gave my radio IDnumber and they were like " Are you from Good Guys" wich has been out of business for like 5 years at this point, I was like "Yeah, our Demo unit in the store turned off,could you turn it back on please?" They did and it stayed on few more years.....


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

rcclockman said:


> I got Xm for 9 years for free starting in March of 2003 when I got a Alpine xm Module added to my Alpine Head unit...I went in to Good Guys and bought their last unit that was the demo unit in their display, they never turned it off and it worked for like 7 years free, minus like 10 Foul language channels because it was the Demo, when it turned off after 7 years, I called in and gave my radio IDnumber and they were like " Are you from Good Guys" wich has been out of business for like 5 years at this point, I was like "Yeah, our Demo unit in the store turned off,could you turn it back on please?" They did and it stayed on few more years.....


Hahahahaha that's awesome, working the system. Love it.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Im actually a paying customer now in my Cruze and my Silverado, Love Stern, figure I owe em after all the free years...


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

one thing I could never understand is the Porn Radio channels...


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I refuse to give this company any of my money. I purchased a "lifetime" membership back in 2007 and all was well. Bought a new car 6 years later to have them say the "lifetime" subscription is not transferable from car to car. Basically I was lied to, as I was told when I purchased it, that I could transfer the subscription to 3 new vehicles. No one knows any details about the products they are selling, they will say anything to get you to purchase a subscription (even if it's a complete lie) and as others have mentioned the sound quality is garbage, the tracks seem to be on a loop and the songs that are played are no longer interesting (they play the same stuff regular radio plays). Just check out the BBB. Seems customer service is not a part of their business plan. I'll stick with my ipod and Pandora. Rant over


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I actually really like the XM. I don't live in a big city with lots of building interference so the reception is almost always great. I like the variety of channels it provides. We take our Cruze all over so being able to listen to talk radio clear and cleanly is nice. Not to mention, 2000miles across country and not having a loss of reception, or hunt for a local channel. I also am not paying the full price for it. Every 3 months they call and tell me my sub is going to expire and I whine about the price - that generally gets half off, which I am fine paying for as I like the service. I guess it all comes down to what you expect from the service. If you expect audiophile quality, you need to do your homework first, look at your expectations, and then giggle at yourself.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

We also have some odd 50 music channels with our cable, need a cable box to receive them, and the TV must be on, HDMI is the only outlet on this box and my older receiver ain't got this, but can feed it from the TV to the receiver.

So why don't we use it? Never play the music we feel like hearing. What's on the TV screen? More ads of course.


----------



## karter25 (Dec 19, 2014)

spacemule said:


> I purchased a 2013 Cruze last month, and it came with a 3 month complimentary subscription to sirius xm. I can't fully express my extreme surprise that anyone would actually pay for this service. First of all, I went to register my account online, and they boldly advertise "commercial free radio." I think to myself "Ok, I could go for that." So, I get it all set up, and I turn it on. How many channels do I go through before I find one with no commercials you may ask? 1? No. 2? No. 3? No. 4? No. 5? No. At this point, I gave up and switched back to regular radio. That's right, *every stinking channel I surfed* was playing commercials. Their advertisement was a blatant lie.
> 
> I did have access to a program that told me what fuel prices were and how far the stations were. That was the only feature I found mildly useful. *However*, it could tell me how far the stations were, but couldn't give me directions. What good does that do me?
> 
> ...



I have 3 subscription to Sirius and have been a loyal customer for almost 10 years. Anyone that complains about too many commercials while listening to Sirius music channels must either be badly mistaken or must be abusing alcohol. Stern and a few other channels have commercials but I listen to 60's 70's Vinyl. Rewind, Bridge, Ozzy Boneyard all day and you will NEVER hear a commercial on those channels. I get a yearly subscription for under $100 by paying in advance and threatening to leave every time I am up for renewal.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I almost never turn on my cell phone - that's the number that XM radio, and most services and charities get from me. Real people that I might want to hear from get my work number or home VOIP number. Therefore XM eventually disappeared without discussion, although they sent plenty of urgent postal letters. :tongue:

I will admit terrestrial radio is mostly ballsuck and I might turn XM on as a frivality someday if it's rock bottom pricing.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

When I was filling out all the paperwork at the time of purchase of my car I specifically asked my dealer if Sirius would get my phone number and he said NO which is what I wanted to hear because I know how much they've harassed friends and family in the past after they cancelled the service by calling them multiple times a day from their 1 800 number.

Well apparently my dealer was wrong because somehow they did get my number and they are calling me multiple times a day. I HATE Sirius XM because of this, and would never re-new just for this reason alone.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

GRIMland said:


> When I was filling out all the paperwork at the time of purchase of my car I specifically asked my dealer if Sirius would get my phone number and he said NO which is what I wanted to hear because I know how much they've harassed friends and family in the past after they cancelled the service by calling them multiple times a day from their 1 800 number.
> 
> Well apparently my dealer was wrong because somehow they did get my number and they are calling me multiple times a day. I HATE Sirius XM because of this, and would never re-new just for this reason alone.


 What do they say when they call. Do they ask how you are feeling or your opinion on Global warming? They have never called me, OnStar did once on the way to a Colonoscopy and it freaked me out, my first call ever into the car. Tell them not to call you, or tell them to set you up for another free trial. You can also be vial with them, turn it into a Sex call that you would normally pay $4.99 a minute for, $9.99 if you have a threesome. They will never call again!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you don't subscribe to XM, that XM feature we were forced to buy whether we wanted it or not, just gathers dust.

Typically bugged when a feature on a vehicle doesn't work with some kind of strange urge to repair it no matter how worthless it is. 

But the only cure for this is to dig out my credit card, so somehow, learned to live with it. But I do on occasion, dust it off.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

I am still on the free trial, but I rather like it. I have pretty broad taste in music and the variety of channels suits me. (The talk channels don’t interest me in the least.) I think that I will renew when the trial is over.

My current favourite is “Holiday Traditions,” which is pop Christmas music from the 1940s, 50s, and 60s. It is the music of my father’s generation, but there is a lot of good stuff there, including many songs that I have not heard before (which is kind of amazing, for Christmas music).

My first and third cars had only AM radio and my second AM/FM (no 8-track/cassette/CD/iPod/USB). Moved up to a cassette deck with my fourth and fifth. You young whippersnappers don’t know how good you’ve got it.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

I actually like XM. I think it is a little overpriced. I actually for once instead of paying full price ($106 for 6 months) called and asked if I could take advantage of an offer they sent me in the mail for one of my other cars without a subscription. In less than 15 minutes they got me on the offer and I have the same XM Select plan for just $116 for the whole year. At that price for me it is worth it. Have all 36 favorite station spots filled on the car so I can just cycle through till I find one playing what I like. Not to mention I love it on road trips, and the fact the radio stations around here are all talk & commercials anymore. For every 2-3 songs I have to sit through 10 minutes of commercials it feels like. So is either XM or iPod for me as far as music goes.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I will be cancelled my subscription in May, just got billed 200$ yesterday not knowing what they even have to sell me for 200$. Called and they said that they do not cancel they're auto renews, it just keeps billing. I bought the car in February renewed in May for 6 months but during the call I cancelled the subsription as well so that after the 6 months was up I wouldn't be billed again (I got 6 months for around $15). Surprise 3 days before christmas i get billed $200 7 months later not even on the 6 month schedule for a price that makes 0 sense lol.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

That was one thing made clear on the forum even before I bought mine. Do *NOT* let XM have your credit card number. Prepay only.


----------



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had XM since '02 and siriusXM since they merged. All music channels are commercial free. All talk stations have commercials. The popular music channels have DJ chatter between songs but nothing more. With streaming audio becoming more accessible and with better variety I am contemplating giving up my subscription all together, but not because there's too many commercials.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Zenturi said:


> That was one thing made clear on the forum even before I bought mine. Do *NOT* let XM have your credit card number. Prepay only.


 How do you Pre Pay? All these companies have some form of payment on file and most auto bill. The worst that could happen is they credit back your credit card. I would never pay full price for XM and have been on a promotion for the last 15 months. If they say no at the next 5 month term I will say no, that easy!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Been doing 5 month terms for radio and travel link for most of ownership. 1 year price is a rip off.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I connect my phone to the MyLink, turn on the internet radio of my choice ( I have a 10gb/month plan). No commercials, and I can skip or block crappy songs. XM has seen it's day, and quite frankly it's a waste of money.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Have not seen this mentioned but how can all you XM subscribers stand the low quality audio? To my ear all of it sounds like a low quality 64kb MP3(very tinny). Listen to the exact same song even on the radio it sounds 1000X better, and radio isn't the best quality either. 

With 32gb of music on my usb stick have enough music to drive for a month straight without hearing the same thing, and making said stick took less than 1 hour of my time(copy/paste and come back when its done). If you do not have this ability I'm sure some relative will do this for you, made a 8gb one of classic rock for my aunt in her cruze. 

Cost? XM is a rippoff the same way cable/satellite TV is. Sure it looks cheap enough until you do the math on how much your paying every year, and year after year. I quit paying for cable TV back in 2008, even at $65 a month its shockingly around $5000 I have saved not paying for TV over that time. Needless to say my entertainment fund goes to much better use than watching an idiot box or even paying to listen to music I probably already own.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I subscribe for Stern and KIDZBOP!


----------



## RocketFoot (Feb 15, 2015)

I would subscribe but I am not happy with the low quality sound and random playlists. I prefer Pandora or Slacker which I can fine tune for a better playlist!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> With 32gb of music on my usb stick have enough music to drive for a month straight without hearing the same thing, and making said stick took less than 1 hour of my time(copy/paste and come back when its done). If you do not have this ability I'm sure some relative will do this for you, made a 8gb one of classic rock for my aunt in her cruze.


That's what I did. I think I've got 5000 songs in there. Entire albums that I haven't heard every song. That gives me a sense of "fresh" while staying with the music I like. There's some classic rock artists that are still doing albums and still just as good. But for some reason they don't get played.

Shuffle play can be interesting. I like both Classic Rock and Bubble gum. It can make for some interesting song lists.


----------



## LPCLE440 (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree. I never subscribed to XM/Sirus. It's a waste


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Zenturi said:


> That was one thing made clear on the forum even before I bought mine. Do *NOT* let XM have your credit card number. Prepay only.


I cancelled with mine no big deal.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would be nice with songs or listening sources on demand, but ain't, so not nice. Ha, can spend have a day trying to find something you want to hear, if you don't hit a tree in the meantime.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

The only fault I can find is sample rate/ sound quality. 

THey have a lot of choices I like (basically rock from 60's on up) and I can usually find something I like at the moment on one of them....as my tastes change throughout the day. 

When I was in my 20's and my tastes were far more focused to a narrow selection...your own collection was fine....and trust me I doubt anyone here has a bigger music collection than I have... the problem lies in manageability of said collection. And keeping your playlist from becoming stale. 

I like their selection...I only wish they broadcast higher quality audio. (Though I actually do have a really good idea of their hardware/ broadcast requirements not to mention transponder costs and availible bandwidth which is another critical factor not a lot of people understand.)

Besides being heavily into Telecom these days...I was a Satellite network controller at my last employer. And know the hardware they at least USED to have...that I'm sure must have been replaced by now. Satellite based broadcasting has the advantage of wide coverage but also has serious constraints due to available bandwidth (only flexibility is compression of the data put through it)....and the cost per satellite has a very long breakeven point of 10-15 years..and a very high cost of replacement. 

I think if they dropped a few of the sports channels to allow a higher bit-rate on some of the music channels would make it more attractive, but I don't know their marketing data, and which channels are most listened to...If it were me I'd drop all of the sports and comedy and bump the bit-rate up on the music to what the average HD radio receives. But then I don't have the numbers or the time to know if that's even possible and what that would do to the revenue structure. And for all I know might bankrupt them due to factors I'm not privy to.

Consider the data quantity one would use streaming via your cell phone and what THAT'S going to cost you per month.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I think if they dropped a few of the sports channels to allow a higher bit-rate on some of the music channels would make it more attractive, but I don't know their marketing data,


I strongly suspect that maximum profits is linked to merely "adequate" quality and the greatest programming choices possible. Up to a certain point, the number of people who drop out due to sound quality are smaller than the audience gained with a new channel. Especially if the new channel is all "talk" which has a lower impact on overall bit rate than a music channel.

But the Internet is a real challenge to XM. Data rates continue to fall while they're still supporting their expensive infrastructure.

As for me, I used to belong to eMusic (before they decided to "go back" to their indie roots). So I'd have to download a couple of albums a month just to keep up with it. So between that and my iPod/iTunes collection of ripped CDs, I have a crapton of music that's still "fresh" to me. I'm pushing the limits of a 32GB drive, so I was happy that the car seems to accept a 64GB. The default method of iTunes folders and eMusic download manager does the bulk of the organization for me. All that's left is adding album art.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I strongly suspect that maximum profits is linked to merely "adequate" quality and the greatest programming choices possible. Up to a certain point, the number of people who drop out due to sound quality are smaller than the audience gained with a new channel. Especially if the new channel is all "talk" which has a lower impact on overall bit rate than a music channel.
> 
> But the Internet is a real challenge to XM. Data rates continue to fall while they're still supporting their expensive infrastructure.
> 
> As for me, I used to belong to eMusic (before they decided to "go back" to their indie roots). So I'd have to download a couple of albums a month just to keep up with it. So between that and my iPod/iTunes collection of ripped CDs, I have a crapton of music that's still "fresh" to me. I'm pushing the limits of a 32GB drive, so I was happy that the car seems to accept a 64GB. The default method of iTunes folders and eMusic download manager does the bulk of the organization for me. All that's left is adding album art.



I agree..no doubt their business decision is ALL about maintaining profitability. I do remember their early years were full of red ink on the balance sheets. And the Sirius /XM merger saved them both from going under. 

My music collection measures well north of a terabyte. My collection has been growing for over 35 years. A lot of it is stuff that just has never been available in a digital format, (except what I've converted) and those that are have been ripped from CD's...and some I only own in digital format.

Too much of a PITA to keep burning new mixes, and enough its a PITA to find what 'm looking for. That's not saying I don't have a big thumb drive full of music in my vehicles. As I do.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> The only fault I can find is sample rate/ sound quality.


this

id pay $10/mo if it sounded at least as good as music off my iphone.

since ditching sirius ~5yrs ago, i miss hearing new music...i had set shows i listened to, the rest of the time i would browse thru the channels, especially spectrum to hear new music....put the unit on pause, buffer 60mins, then see if i like any of the music


----------



## cruze15 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yea I passed, maybe if the subscriptions were less pricy. lol


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Why?

Because terrestrial radio is so bad.

They've somehow managed to lump the timing for all their playlists together so that _everyone _goes to commercial break at the same time. I'm in the 5th largest radio market in the United States and they have the same times for commercials. LONG commercial breaks too.

Radio is so bad: I have a Hondaline Kenwood on my Helix and I use a FM repeater plugged into my phone. Don't listen to radio stations. Drown out with my playlist the open pipe Harley or R6 hacksawed exhaust with the Pep Boys chrome tip that feel like they need to rev continuously on me because my ride is different 


I kinda' wonder what stations you found commercials on. Yeah, you get into the 100s talk radio and there are commercials but the music stations have annoying 5-10 second bumps. No real commercials.

The playlists are not as good as they used to be and can be a little repetitive and the sound quality is a little off and I still pick it over 3 songs -6 minute commercial break -repeat.

I wonder what I gotta do to get my own Sirius XM program?


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> . I only basically listen to First Wave (the 80's new wave and it is ok, just ok. ?


Sunday nights is Dark Wave and it is awesome. They need to make that a channel


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

To the folks that have a 5,000 song library. Power to ya, I envy your efforts. But I assure you that I don't have the time to buy and rip the 330 or so albums it would take to hit that number of songs, an economically to buy them (let's be uber-conservative and assume $0.25/song) at a cost of well over $1000 on Amazon/iTunes is pretty prohibitive, too.

I enjoy my library I have, and I prefer Pandora on days I don't need my phone for anything else, but I appreciate the variety of XM. Also I'm not sure why but the compression in this car sounds way cleaner than my previous experiences. So, that help me get along with it more.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> To the folks that have a 5,000 song library. Power to ya, I envy your efforts. But I assure you that I don't have the time to buy and rip the 330 or so albums it would take to hit that number of songs, an economically to buy them (let's be uber-conservative and assume $0.25/song) at a cost of well over $1000 on Amazon/iTunes is pretty prohibitive, too.
> 
> I enjoy my library I have, and I prefer Pandora on days I don't need my phone for anything else, but I appreciate the variety of XM. Also I'm not sure why but the compression in this car sounds way cleaner than my previous experiences. So, that help me get along with it more.


ppl put their collections up on torrents, takes a couple clicks to download thousands


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

5,000 songs........ONLY 5,000 songs? 

I own more than that on Vinyl. Not counting CD or MP3 formats.

Incidently....on Amazon Prime...you have unlimited music streaming besides all the other benefits most people think of when they hear of it.

If they had this 35+ years ago......I probably wouldn't have a collection like I do now.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

_MerF_ said:


> I don't have the time to buy and rip the 330 or so albums it would take to hit that number of songs,


I ripped mine while watching TV. (I'm assuming you have a reasonable collection. If not - never mind.)


----------



## player52 (Apr 8, 2015)

personally i like XM sat radio but then again i only listen to 3 channels so its not like its life saving


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just buy a new GM pickup and get a full years subscription for XM for free. 

Since I only load songs I like, just hit random and see what comes up next. Slap a CD in your computer, hit MP3 convert, then take a nap, ha, get a lot of naps this way.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> ppl put their collections up on torrents, takes a couple clicks to download thousands


My apologies, I'm of the silly notion that I should pay for the product an artist worked hard to produce. But that works, too. I'm sure music will only continue to increase when the artists/labels don't get paid anymore.

I've also decided my Cruze should be free. Because I understand economics.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

_MerF_ said:


> My apologies, I'm of the silly notion that I should pay for the product an artist worked hard to produce. But that works, too. I'm sure music will only continue to increase when the artists/labels don't get paid anymore.
> 
> I've also decided my Cruze should be free. Because I understand economics.


I have a ton of music. 

To be honest, I spend quite a bit on digital music, vinyl records and music related stuff (merchandise, concert tickets, etc) that being said, I also steal plenty of music. You can dislike me, I'm just being real. 





Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice JJ .. can ya upload a few thousand Rush , Yes , The Who especially Love reign Oer Me , little feet , Stevie Ray Vaughn , Traffic , Kyuss wretch Big Bike , on an Ipod , Dumbpod


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What!!!! I go crazy for the American channels have XM in all of my cars/trucks I'm sad you don't like it lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your not going to hear Big Bike on XM though .. I still enjoy commercial free XM ..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

player52 said:


> personally i like XM sat radio but then again i only listen to 3 channels so its not like its life saving


I was like you then decided to venture off to other stations. When kids are in it's Disney, Kids bop is available but I just can't. Also found the comedy channels around back.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

its only good for Howard and stand up comedy. The music doesnt have a very good sound to it either like FM or songs on a flashdrive. Bad thing is they wont let you get howard and comedy unless you buy the top package smh.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> its only good for Howard and stand up comedy. The music doesnt have a very good sound to it either like FM or songs on a flashdrive. Bad thing is they wont let you get howard and comedy unless you buy the top package smh.


What channel is he on? Sound is all over the place but mostly good.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> My apologies, I'm of the silly notion that I should pay for the product an artist worked hard to produce. But that works, too. I'm sure music will only continue to increase when the artists/labels don't get paid anymore.
> 
> I've also decided my Cruze should be free. Because I understand economics.


if you understood economics, you would know that the artists didnt get the $ under the old system anyways


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boraz said:


> if you understood economics, you would know that the artists didnt get the $ under the old system anyways


Some did. But even under the new system they're not getting much. It seems they make their money touring.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> if you understood economics, you would know that the artists didnt get the $ under the old system anyways


So why aren't albums free, and haven't always been free? If the argument is that the label makes the money and not the artist(s), then that doesn't negate my argument...the labels are what gives the artists the money for studio time, marketing, etc.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

after my trial i have 5 months for 20 bucks ... i like xm mostly 90s and 2k


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Is anyone going to sign up for Jay Z's new company that is like $40/month? 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------

